

What's being called 'skeuomorphic' is not at all skeuomorphic - tb303
http://www.themachinestarts.com/read/2012-11-how-we-started-calling-visual-metaphors-skeuomorphs-why-apple-design-debate-mess

======
tb303
"What's being called 'skeuomorphic' is not at all skeuomorphic," he contends.
"They're kitsch visual metaphors, but they're not the unintentional side-
effects of technological evolution. In every case in the Apple UI debate, a
designer is consciously responsible for the metaphor. Might be bad taste, but
that's all."

